# Shimano Bristol Bay Portable Kayak Livewell



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

A gentlemen tipped me with one of these entire kits, (pump kit and bag) when he found out I kayak fished, anyone used one, thoughts or suggestions, gotta find a battery for it thats it
http://www.tackledirect.com/shimano-bristol-bay-portable-live-well-bag.html


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I think you could build your own for a hell of a lot cheaper and probably better, but hey...i'd take it in a heartbeat for free. Let's hear how it works for you.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I got a 12 volt 7ah battery on ebay for really cheap. I use it to run a bait tank and a fish finder.


----------

